# Help! Trouble Accessing PeoplePc Homepage



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

If anyone can help me solve this problem, I'd much appreciate it--thanks in advance to any who can. I'm running XP Pro on an A-Open with 500 Mgz CPU, on an Intel Pewntium III Processor, with 384 MB RAM. I've had PeoplePC for about 2 months. They charge for tech-support calls, and don't offer online help, but otherwise they are an excellent dial-up service, so I stick with them. When I connect to the service, I get a message saying "Page cannot be displayed". I do have a working connection to the Internet at this point, but I can't get their Homepage. I have used Xp's Internet Control Panel to try to fix this--I've clicked on Automatically Detect Settings, but that didn't work. I've clicked on Use Proxy Server, but that doesn't work. This problem happens every day of use, and I'm on the Internet every day, sometimes several times a day. I have 128-bit security, as PeoplePC requires. The only way I get their Homepage is to disconnect, reconnect, and sometimes disconnect and reconnect another 2-4 times. This led me to think perhaps I needed to leave cookies enabled for it, to access the hompage, so I didn't erase any of my cookies for a week, but that didn't solve the problem, either. At times that I don't feel like all that disconnecting and reconnecting, I can use my web browser--IE v.6--and my email--Outlook Express--by opening them manually myself, but that is a pain in the neck, and inconvienent when I'm in a hurry. Also, since I started using PeoplePC, I can't get a Homepage for IE, either. It says, Page can't be displayed--Forbidden HTTP Error #403. I updated my IE from version 5.something to version 6.whatever to correct this problem, but that didn't help. I completely unencrypted and loosened every security setting I have, but that didn't fix the problem, either. Since I can usually figure out how to solve my most basic computer problems, this has really thrown me for a loop. And, oh yes, I've uninstalled and re-installed PeoplePC itself numerous times, to no avail against either Homepage being missing. Please, please help! Thank you!--duh  :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see, you can't connect, they charge for tech support, they don't offer online help? What exactly is "excellent" about the service?


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Let's see, you can't connect, they charge for tech support, they don't offer online help? What exactly is "excellent" about the service?


Look, I've just got done working a 9 hour shift on my feet taking care of people all day, on a Sunday, no less, so maybe that's why your answer to my question annoys me as much as it does. Isn't the name of this forum Tech Support? Or did I erroneously post to some forum called Not My ISP.com, and I'm just too stupid to realize it? I didn't post this thread to get into a detailed discussion with you or anyone about why I like my ISP provider--I posted asking for HELP. Are you offering me your help? No, just your stupid commentary. You can take your opinion, as flawed, uninformed, and reactionary as it is, and go stick it where the sun don't shine. You should pity me, you lunkhead, I live in an area that doesn't even HAVE access to hi-speed dial-up OR broadband, so I'm left sifting through whatever dial-up options there are. Are YOU in that position? Have you suffered through unreasonably slow services, like WalMart Connect, as I have? Have YOU downloaded Netscape and been unable to connect to it at all from your otherwise perfectly running computer, as was MY experience? Have you ever been through AOL Hell, as I was, where they won't ALLOW you to cancel the free trial without slapping a $50 surcharge on you for supposedly breaking some phantom agreement of theirs, and wound up having to take it up with the Better Business Bureau, as I did? After AOL infected your computer like a rampant, self-replicating VIRUS, as was MY experience? Have you walked a mile in my shoes, Mr. Know It All??? Thought not! PeoplePC is Heaven on Earth compared to the Seven Circles of ISP Hell I have endured. Your forum sucks and so do you. I'm taking my questions elsewhere--nice way to scare off the Newbies! You go blow your nose, and stop acting like a snot!--DUH!


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Perhaps you and johnwill both have had a bad day. I think you have blown this way out of proportion though, since johnwill answers the majority of the networking questions on a daily basis. You have to understand that this is the Internet. It's not always going to be "service with a smile" because none of us are getting paid to do this. 

I suggest you take a deep breath and make a reply if you still wish for us to try and help you with your question. On another note, I'm fairly new here myself, and I have visited most of the tech forums online, and I can assure that this is one of the more friendlier places to receive answers for your questions.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Perhaps you and johnwill both have had a bad day. I think you have blown this way out of proportion though, since johnwill answers the majority of the networking questions on a daily basis.
> I suggest you take a deep breath and make a reply if you still wish for us to try and help you with your question. On another note, I'm fairly new here myself, and I have visited most of the tech forums online, and I can assure that this is one of the more friendlier places to receive answers for your questions.


*You have to understand that this is the Internet. It's not always going to be "service with a smile" because none of us are getting paid to do this. *

If it's not going to be "Service with a Smile," because you poor cranks do this for free, then I have one suggestion, and one suggestion only--don't do it at all! Find another line of work, johnwill, where you can be cranky and argumentative, which will suit your style a lot better. I joined this forum, and submitted a polite, desperate little post for help, and look what he writes in return! AND--this one of your _own_ here, somebody _responsible _ for helping us, when we come looking for help! He can argue with people in this forum all he wants to about why they should, or should not be, with any one ISP provider, but he won't be arguing with me! Word of advice, johnwill, if you don't KNOW the answer to someone's question, which I suspect is the case here, either remain silent or just SAY you don't know, and leave your answer at that!--duh


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

So do you still want help, or can we bring this matter to a close?


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I too am using PeoplePC...
Do you mean when you connect to the internet that the page in their little dialog box doesn't load? Because everytime I open it I have java errors and I just choose to continue running scripts. It works for me. 

Are you able to get to other web sites?


Sorry if that isn't what you were asking.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> So do you still want help, or can we bring this matter to a close?


You may consider the matter closed. I will take my problem elsewhere.


"It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice." :4-thatsba

For the last time,

Duh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well... At least he picked an appropriate user name.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Well... At least he picked an appropriate user name.


That's She, butthead, She! You really never know when to quit, do you? My username would be more appropriate for YOU, since I'm smart and KIND while YOU'RE NOT!!! I have this thread saved to my Favorites, and I couldn't help peeking to see if you had any more polite and clever comments to add, in your _oh-so-witty _ way! I can just see you, leaning back in your computer chair, where you probably spend 9/10's of your LIFE, with nothing better to do than make fun of my taste in ISP services, and crack jokes about my username. Well, ha ha, funny, I really did laugh! See ya!

"Never underestimate the power of a woman."

Bet if you met me, you'd want some of it, too!--DUH


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

duh said:


> That's She, butthead, She! You really never know when to quit, do you? My username would be more appropriate for YOU, since I'm smart and KIND while YOU'RE NOT!!! I have this thread saved to my Favorites, and I couldn't help peeking to see if you had any more polite and clever comments to add, in your _oh-so-witty _ way! I can just see you, leaning back in your computer chair, where you probably spend 9/10's of your LIFE, with nothing better to do than make fun of my taste in ISP services, and crack jokes about my username. Well, ha ha, funny, I really did laugh! See ya!


I'm glad we were able to bring some sunshine into your life. -razz: 



> Bet if you met me, you'd want some of it, too!--DUH


Not really.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I'm glad we were able to bring some sunshine into your life. -razz:
> 
> Not really.



Not really??? That's too bad, johnwill; I think the chemistry between us would be EXPLOSIVE...or maybe the correct word is IMPLOSIVE, since I blow up when reading your comments. On the other hand, you have a dry sense of humor; up against an emotional type like me, it's hilarious.

I even read some of your response-threads last night, where you actually answered people's questions without making fun of them, and decided you must be pretty intelligent, too. At any rate, I've been laughing too hard to stay mad at you. Truce! I'll even change my username!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Another link! 

Wow JW, you really know how to please the ladies!!

Maybe DUH would get a better reception and feel more comfortable at http://www.broadbandreports.com/ :grin: 

Might try Firefox! 

JamesO


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Another link!
> 
> Wow JW, you really know how to please the ladies!!
> 
> ...




Maybe DUH would get a better reception and feel more comfortable at http://www.broadbandreports.com/ :grin: 

Would I? But how would I live without JW's infectious sense of humor? Who would make me laugh, without him there? Who could ever replace this ray of sunshine that is missing in my life otherwise? WHO WILL MAKE FUN OF ME??? :heartlove


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I could not resist!

403 Forbidden 

JamesO


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

JamesO said:


> I could not resist!
> 
> 403 Forbidden
> 
> JamesO



*A Poem About this Week's Experiences on Tech Forum--for JW, who started it all.​*:heartlove 

My PeoplePC still runs like crap,
But who cares now? You made us laugh,
As your terseness set my heart afire,
And even made your stock soar higher
In the eyes of the Forum Moderators--
Over the stingy replies from
A can't-be-bothered-PeoplePC-hater.
Never been in a forum like this--
Where looking at my underwear
Brings Forum guys bliss-- :grin: 
Wild ride, not another like it,
Where, no matter what's NOT DONE,
You guys try it
But I still need an answer to PeoplePC,
So I'll have to leave for another forum,
To see what I see,
But after this Forum,
How boring they'll all be.
​


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

dudett what is ur problem:4-thatsba , these guys r just trying to help ur computer iliterate butt so i suggest u calm down....:werd:


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

This is just getting weird...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It started out weird, and went downhill from there! :grin:

I'd still like an answer to my original question, sounds like a real low-class ISP to me. :smile:


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

johnwill said:


> It started out weird, and went downhill from there! :grin:
> 
> I'd still like an answer to my original question, sounds like a real low-class ISP to me. :smile:



I have to apologize, a feline member of my household was stricken seriously ill the morning of the day that I replied to you, johnwill, so I was upset and on, like, two hours sleep. That was not the night for me to even be on the Internet, much less replying to anyone's questions in a forum. And I really had had a long day on my feet so the miserable episode that followed between me and you was entirely my fault, no excuses, and I apologize. I fear the feline in question is almost near dead now and I am upset, but I just have to keep things in perspective and keep my head together a little better here. 

In answer to your question, PeoplePC is the best of the ISP's I've had so far, once I'm finally online, which does take some doing. The fact that they lack free tech support does, I agree, suck, but the service is a) cheap, at $10.95 a month (or less, with special discounts and offers), b) isn't a resource-hog, like AOL (I hate a slow computer, and certain ISP's, like AOL, slow mine down a lot), and c) has features I really enjoy, such as Google Search and Outlook Express, that other ISP's don't have. Could you also keep in mind that I lack perspective as to what constitutes a good ISP, and what doesn't, since I have no access to DSL or broadband--one company does offer broadband in my area--Brighthouse Networks--but it's $25 a month, and that's too much money right now. So I go on with what is no doubt substandard service, compared to better ISP's out there. I'm just trying to make the best of it. Again, my apologies, and have a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay. Now that we are past all that, am I correct in saying that you are able to access the Internet, but the only problem is you can't reach their homepage? Is this the only problem you are being plagued with?


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Okay. Now that we are past all that, am I correct in saying that you are able to access the Internet, but the only problem is you can't reach their homepage? Is this the only problem you are being plagued with?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Did you try clearing your browser cache by deleting your temporary Internet files and any cookies you may have for that website?

I assume that one of the pages you are trying to access is the Member Login page. Can you view the following link?

https://www.authnow.com/login.asp?dom=1&

Also, they apparently do offer online help. You can view it whenever you get your problem fixed.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Did you try clearing your browser cache by deleting your temporary Internet files and any cookies you may have for that website?
> 
> I assume that one of the pages you are trying to access is the Member Login page. Can you view the following link?
> 
> https://www.authnow.com/login.asp?dom=1&


This is so confusing, not just for me, but also I'm sure for anyone interested in trying to help me fix it. Just to bring the picture of what's wrong down to nuts and bolts here, this is what I have to do in order to get online and access my homepage:

1) I click on a shortcut on my Taskbar to connect to PeoplePC.

2) It's 56k dial-up, so a dialog-box opens up, with a box on it that says CONNECT. I click on that box, and it dials my local access #.

3) It goes thru a 3-step process in connecting. 1st it says, Dialing Access Number. Next it says, Online! Verifying Member Name and Password! Finally, a little pop-up appears over the PeoplePC icon in my Taskbar. It says, Connected! 50.6k.

What should happen next, if all goes well, (but it rarely goes well), is that my homepage, with my PeoplePC Control Panel, should appear automatically, without me having to type in, or click on, anything else.

What DOES happen next, after I get that Connected! pop-up, is instead of my Homepage appearing, I get a page that says, Page Cannot be Displayed, in giant black letters. Under that message, there's a few papragraphs, saying to check my Internet Settings using my computer's Control Panel. It even says, Windows can detect your settings on this computer for you. Click here to Detect Settings. When you click on Detect Settings, which is underlined like a hyperlink is, nothing happens.

Just tonight I had to disconnect, reconnect, disconnect, reconnect, 1...2...3...4...5 times!!! I could not believe it, even though I've gone through this every day and night for months. If anyone can figure out what the solution is, I would really, really be grateful.:4-dontkno


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Did you try clearing your browser cache by deleting your temporary Internet files and any cookies you may have for that website?
> 
> I assume that one of the pages you are trying to access is the Member Login page. Can you view the following link?
> 
> ...


Oh, by the way, I forgot to answer your question to me. Is the browser cache the same as the Temporary Internet Files? The same as what's deleted when you go to Internet Options on the computer's Control Panel and click on Clear History? If those things make up the browser cache, I clear them immediately after every use of PeoplePC online. I erase all the Temporary Internet Files, I click on Clear History, I even dump everything in my Norton Recylcle Bin after every stint online. 

When I click on Options on my PeoplePC Control Panel, it gives me the option of clearing my Temporary Internet Files through it's own console. BUT, it warns me that if I dump all those files, my acceleration will temporarily be slower, until certain cookies are restored. I've tried it both ways--keeping my Temporary Internet Files for days on end, without deleting any of them--and dumping them after every online use, which I prefer to do, anyhow, because I want my computer to stay clean from adware and spyware, but nothing like that seems to fix, or even have any bearing on, whatever the problem is here. I hope this information gives a pretty good idea of where I'm at with this--totally confused! :4-dontkno


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, then you did clear it.

What happened when you went to the following link...

https://www.authnow.com/login.asp?dom=1&

Can you view the following page...

http://www.peoplepc.com

and if not, can you view the page now...

http://207.69.235.100


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Resolution said:


> Okay, then you did clear it.
> 
> What happened when you went to the following link...
> 
> ...


I can view this just fine, also. All I want to know is, how do I get my Homepage to show up the first time I connect to PeoplePC, like it should?

P.S. I followed your links for PeoplePC's Online Help. From there there's an email address to write to them at, and I've used that in the past, but haven't yet received any response from them, but in the interest of leaving no stone unturned, I just finished writing them again. There's also a link there to a Question and Answer (FAQ) sheet, but my question is not addressed there. There is no link for Live Online Help, and I hesitate to call them, if they're going to go ahead and bill $1.95 a minute to my account for tech support. In the fineprint about that, they write that CERTAIN tech support issues are charged at $1.95 per minute, and that they don't inform you until the call has concluded whether or not you'll incur those charges. I guess they don't want anyone wasting their time without getting due compensation for it.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the PeoplePC software, so it is hard for me to give you any useful information without actually sitting at your computer. As far as I can tell, you seem to have everything in working order except this one issue. If you can view http://home.peoplepc.com/ by typing it into your address bar in your browser, then the problem appears to be software related. The only advice I can give you is 

1. Make sure your browser's homepage is set correctly.

2. Try changing your access number if it takes a few times to connect.

3. Make sure you are using the current dialer software (version 6.1). You might also want to try downloading the software, if the installation CD isn't helping.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

1. Make sure your browser's homepage is set correctly.

2. Try changing your access number if it takes a few times to connect.

3. Make sure you are using the current dialer software (version 6.1). You might also want to try downloading the software, if the installation CD isn't helping.[/QUOTE]

In reply to:

1.Is my homepage set correctly? Here are the results from Hijack This! referencing the homepage:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://peoplepc.com/home
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://peoplepc.com/home
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://peoplepc.com/home

and here are the results from IM Report, a utility that came with my download of CW Shredder: 

**** IE Settings ****

IEBypass: <local> 
Default Search: http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch 
Local Page: C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm 
Search Bar: http://home.peoplepc.com/search 
Search Page: http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch 

2. I just got reply email from PeoplePC Tech Support regarding this problem. It says, in part:

Regarding your concern, we would suggest you to change the local access numbers. The dial up numbers we have for you are updated weekly and can be found at the following link: http://www.peoplepc.com/join_ppc/internet_access.asp 

But, regarding this access number issue, I only have 2 access numbers for my hometown, and I'm using both of them. There are access numbers for nearby towns but those towns are, please don't laugh, this is a bit of trivia here, those towns are long-distance calls from local payphones! and I'm afraid of incurring extra charges on my telphone bill, as my carrier, Sprint, will only carry what it considers "local calls" for free.

3. The current version is actually 6.2, and I've been using it for a while.

I know it's not my modem, because I ran AOL and PeoplePC concurrently for awhile, and AOL always opened to it's Homepage with no problem. I have run the Troubleshooter on my modem, just to ensure it's running right, and it's fine. Have you ever run Dr. Watson? I'm not even sure what it diagnoses, but I've run that, too, just for the fun of it, and that got me nowhere. Just to have even more fun tonight, and boy does this light my fire, I pretty much picked through my entire Registry by hand, using the regedit command on Run, and while I'm not experienced in what to look for, I did notice hundreds of registry entries for AOL on my computer, even though I completely uninstalled AOL months ago, using the Add/Remove Programs function, and also put my computer in SafeMode and manually deleted more AOL C;//Program Files than a person could possibly believe. So I've been deleting AOL registry entries for the last hour or so, and what surprises me is they must've really been weighing my system down, because now my computer runs faster than before I did that. There's one happy ending, anyway.

If you could tell me if my Homepage URLs look alright to you, and if there's anything else you'd advise, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks for sticking with me as I try to sort through this!


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*I'm Still Running in Place*

*1. Make sure your browser's homepage is set correctly.

2. Try changing your access number if it takes a few times to connect.

3. Make sure you are using the current dialer software (version 6.1). You might also want to try downloading the software, if the installation CD isn't helping.[/QUOTE]

In reply to:*
1. Is my homepage set correctly? Here are the results from Hijack This! referencing the homepage:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://peoplepc.com/home
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://peoplepc.com/home
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://peoplepc.com/home

and here are the results from IM Report, a utility that came with my download of CW Shredder: 

**** IE Settings ****

IEBypass: <local> 
Default Search: http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch 
Local Page: C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm 
Search Bar: http://home.peoplepc.com/search 
Search Page: http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch 

2. I just got reply email from PeoplePC Tech Support regarding this problem. It says, in part:

Regarding your concern, we would suggest you to change the local access numbers. The dial up numbers we have for you are updated weekly and can be found at the following link: http://www.peoplepc.com/join_ppc/internet_access.asp 

But, regarding this access number issue, I only have 2 access numbers for my hometown, and I'm using both of them. There are access numbers for nearby towns but those towns are, please don't laugh, this is a bit of trivia here, those towns are long-distance calls from local payphones! and I'm afraid of incurring extra charges on my telphone bill, as my carrier, Sprint, will only carry what it considers "local calls" for free.

3. The current version is actually 6.2, and I've been using it for a while.

I know it's not my modem, because I ran AOL and PeoplePC concurrently for a while, and AOL always opened to its own Homepage with no problem. I have run the Troubleshooter on my modem, just to ensure it's running right, and it seems fine. Have you ever run Dr. Watson? I'm not even sure what it diagnoses, but I've run that, too, just for the fun of it, and that got me nowhere. Just for more fun tonight, and boy does this light my fire, I've pretty much picked through my entire Registry by hand, using the regedit command on Run, and while I'm not experienced in what to look for, I did notice hundreds of registry entries for AOL on my computer, even though I completely uninstalled AOL months ago, using the Add/Remove Programs function, and also put my computer in SafeMode and manually deleted more AOL C;//Program Files than a person could possibly believe. So I've been deleting AOL registry entries for the last hour or so, and what surprises me is they must've really been weighing my system down, because now my computer runs faster than before I did that. That's one happy ending, anyway.

If you could tell me if my Homepage URLs look alright to you, and if there's anything else you'd advise, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks for sticking with me as I try to sort through this.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Why is People PC home page so important? 

Why do you need to access it/what services or info are you needing access to?

Is there anyway to function without it?

Tell us about your computer as well:

CPU speed?
RAM?
Windows Service Pack 1 or 2?
You mentioned Norton, Norton AntiVirus or Norton Internet Security?
Crtl, Alt, Del, Task Manager
Performance tab, how many Processes? (bottom left), Physical Memory Total and Available?

Next time you connect, Start, Run, type cmd then enter, type ping www.peoplepc.com then enter and post back your response times.

The does your web browsing appear to be accelerated even when you cannot access the PeoplePC home page?

JamesO


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Why is People PC home page so important?
> 
> Why do you need to access it/what services or info are you needing access to?
> 
> ...


Without my PeoplePc Homepage, I have to open Outlook Express and IE manually, from my computer's Start/Programs and Taskbar locations, which is time-consuming and awkward and time-consuming. PeoplePC's Homepage has Outlook Express's email bundled right into it, and with one click in the upper-left-hand corner I cancheck and write email. If I use the Hompeage's Google Search, IE opens automatically, without the HTTP Forbidden #403 Error I get if I open it manually from my Taskbar. The Homepage simplifies everything for me, in other words, my email, my Favorites, everything I need is right there.

My compter is an A-Open, with a 

Intel Pentium III Processor, and has

501 Mgz, with

384 RAM, running

XP Pro without Service Packs I or II, as my copy of XP would make Bill Gates

FAINT, and is thus not updateable, BUT

I am runnig 11 different SP Patches, from Microsoft.com/Home/Updates, called Windows XP Hotfixes, for security purposes. I have

XP Pro's own Firewall enabled on PeoplePC, and for further security I use the latest versions, fully updated, of

Norton 2004, with Auto-Protect Enabled
Spybot S & D
Microsoft AntiSpyware Beta 1
AdAware SE Personal
Hijack This!
CW Shredder, bundled with 
InterMute Report
Spyware Blaster
Spyware Guard

I have 392262 Total Available memory, with about half of it in use, with 32 processes running at the moment, and CPU usage of between 9%-14%. I have not yet typed the URL you suggested into Run, but I will try it tonight--I have to get ready for work now!--and let you know later tonight, much later, I'll be gone a while--how that goes.:grin:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you using PeoplePC for email?

Does PeoplePC support POP3 or IMAP for e-mail?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I would think that it should be possible to configure all of this stuff to work properly without the PeoplePC interface. Since you're using Outlook, it seems that POP3 support exists. In truth, I don't know why you use any of the PeoplePC software, since in my experience, most of the ISP supplied software is a giant PITA. Frequently, they want you to use it to generate more traffic on their website so you'll view their ads.

I looked at the PeoplePC website, and it sure looks like a pretty standard dial-up ISP to me.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Kind of where I was going with my thoughts. As she was using AOL at one point, now PeoplePC, who next week?

I recommend always using an e-mail provider other than the ISP so when you change ISP's you do not loose you e-mail account and address. Yahoo mail or Gmail is my preference. I like Gmail as they give you free POP3 for use with Outlook. With Yahoo mail you need to use Ypops or pay the $20 per year for POP3 support.

Then only thing I see her tied to is using IE for the accelerator software.

JamesO


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*I Think It's About Time to Throw in the Towel on This*



JamesO said:


> Are you using PeoplePC for email?
> 
> Does PeoplePC support POP3 or IMAP for e-mail?
> 
> JamesO


*PeoplePc uses Outlook Express as it's email client. *I've had email from PeoplePC Tech Support again today. It says, in part, 

_Step 1 - Check modem speed 
1) Click on Start. 
2) Go to Settings. 
3) Click on Control Panel. 
4) Double Click on Modems Icon. 
5) Click on Properties. 
6) Make sure Maximum Speed is 57600. 
7) Click on Connection tab 
8) Make sure "Disconnect a call if idle for more than..." is unchecked 
9) Click on "Port Settings" button 
10) Lower the buffers one notch each. 
11) Click on the OK button 
12) Click on the OK button 

Step 2 - Disable Screen Saver 
1) Right click on the background of your desktop. 
2) Left Click on Properties. 
3) Click on the Screensaver tab. 
4) From the dropdown box, select none for your screensaver. 
5) Click on OK. 

This will disable your screensaver so the next step will work correctly 

Step 3- Defragment Your Hard Drive 
1) Click on Start. 
2) Go up to Programs. 
3) Go over to Accessories. 
4) Go Over to System Tools. 
5) Go Over to and click on Disk Defragmenter. 
6) Make sure it is set to C: drive. 
7) Click OK. _
_This is a very long process but it will clean up your computer. If you try to use any programs while running disk Defragmenter the program will start over again. This program could anywhere from 30 minutes to several hours depending on how many files are on your system._

I wrote them back, that I've been successfully defragging my hard drive every week since the day I got the computer--back in December--and as all at Tech Support Forum already know, I've troubleshooted and checked my modem out as thoroughly as I know how to. So none of their advice did anything to help me. I wrote them again asking if they had any other tricks I could try, but so far, no repsonse.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*What Would You Recommend? I'll Change Services Again!*



johnwill said:


> I would think that it should be possible to configure all of this stuff to work properly without the PeoplePC interface. Since you're using Outlook, it seems that POP3 support exists. In truth, I don't know why you use any of the PeoplePC software, since in my experience, most of the ISP supplied software is a giant PITA. Frequently, they want you to use it to generate more traffic on their website so you'll view their ads.
> 
> I looked at the PeoplePC website, and it sure looks like a pretty standard dial-up ISP to me.



PeoplePc is POP3 supportive, and uses Outlook Express as it's email client. 

I chose PeoplePC in order to have a connection to the Internet, and it was cheaper than everyone but Netscape, but, in a seperate problem, I downloaded Netscape about 2 months ago, and was unable to access their Homepage, either. In fact, no page displayed at all, once I was connected and online. Do you think it could be some settings on my computer? At any rate, I wasn't going to mess around with Netscape once my b-friend informed me they're owned and run by AOL--you've never seen anyone hate AOL like I do--so I cancelled the service with Netscape immediately, and uninstalled it completely. This was the same week I cancelled WalMart Connect _and _AOL, completely uninstalled both of them, and signed up with PeoplePC, instead. Yes, I go through ISP's like water. I wouldn't change ISP's so often if I could find one I like, that works with no problems. It is so frustrating to never have service that is fast, reliable, and low on the computer's resources. 

I tried, incidentally, plugging PeoplePC's homepage URL into my the Start page's Run dialog box, and what happened was:

My IE browser opened up on it's own, and sent me a message saying the page wasn't available offline. Then another dialog box, from Windows itself, opened up, asking me what connection I wanted to use to get online. I only have one service--PeoplePC--so I clicked Connect for that, and another dialog box appeared, saying Dialing. But it never stopped dialing after that, and never did connect, so I gave up and went online as I usually do--with difficulty.

Also, when I first got PeoplePC, it was through a download I obtained. If you think I'm having problems now, you had to see me ripping my hair out with the download. For the last 2 months or so I've used PeoplePC's disc, instead, and it is better in quality than the download could ever be.

I think, johnwill, the reason I chose PeoplePC was it seemed to offer so much--it has the accelerator, for 5x faster accelaration, it has a low-bloat, easy to use and navigate homepage and interface (when I can get it!), has a Toolbar with a Pop-Up-Blocker, and I like that Outlook Express is the default email client for P-PC, because that enables me to view and write mail offline,and it scans email for viruses, using Norton.

But, truthfully, Norton scans my email regardless of what ISP I use, and almost all ISP's automatically provide pop-up-blocking these days. So the only thing differientating P-PC from the rest is the low-bloat/low-on-resources fact, which I consider a huge plus. And it's a cheap ISP. 

Since you've got me seeing this thru your eyes now--that this ISP isn't that great and most of the others aren't either, would you recommend another? I'm located in FL, in Marion County, specifically--do you know offhand, or do any of the others, what might be the best service provider in my area, rather than stick with PeoplePC?

Thanks for the help!

P.S. Sorry for all the spelling mistakes in my first post today, I was in a horrible rush to get to work, and didn't have time to proofread. :1angel:


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*Ping Test Completed, and more Email from PeoplePC!*

Next time you connect, Start, Run, type cmd then enter, type ping www.peoplepc.com then enter and post back your response times.

The does your web browsing appear to be accelerated even when you cannot access the PeoplePC home page?

JamesO[/QUOTE]

When I wrote back to you originally, I had not, as you instructed, pinged the URL you mentioned, since I read that sentence fast and misunderstood what you wrote. I've just finished performing the ping on it, and it said, "Response timed out. Response timed out." Twice. The whole process took maybe 20-30 seconds. 

I jst got another response from PeoplePC Tech Support. All it said was perform another download of the software. I'm not even going to bother. I can open IE up to the Forbidden Error, Page Can't Be Displayed message once I'm online, and use IE more or less normally from there. Similiarly, I can send and receive messages with Outlook Express once I have an Internet Connection. I've re-downloaded and re-run the disc for the software so many times in the past, to fix this problem, that I just don't see the point anymore. The only thing I'm sure to see accomplished that way is more waste of my time. Thanks to everyone who's thrown in with a response, or an idea how to test my software and my computer, and/or fix this problem. At least now I have some idea of what the problem is not. :smile:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The reason behind the ping test was to determine network latency, which can cause quite a few issues. Many of these ultra low cost ISP's oversubscribe their networks to save money, but in the long run the end users suffer greatly. Unfortunately, I did not try pinging PeoplePC before I posted my reply. PeoplePC does not respond to Pings! It is possible they even block Pings and Tracert through their network?? 

Try Pinging mail.peoplepc.com which does respond, also enter mail.peoplepc.com -t and watch how much the ping times vary. They should be consistent, but you might see wild time swings and time outs!

I guess you will need to Traceroute and then try to Ping the first hop in your network path. Maybe try Pinging www.techsupportforum.com and Tracert www.techsupportforum.com and see what happens. This server responds.

PeoplePC uses POP3 and has web mail access. They do not require Outlook Express, they just list it as one mail interface??

Do you have problems with accessing your PeoplePC email? Does this work without issue?

Here is my suggestion, dump PeoplePC for your E-mail (nothing to do on your part other than quit using PeoplePC for your mail). Get a FREE Gmail account, which supports POP3 at no charge so you can use Outlook Express, Outlook, or any other e-mail Client that supports POP3. Gmail also supports Web mail as well. Real easy to set up Outlook or Outlook Express, all you need to do is follow the directions. This way when you cancel PeoplePC all the good folks at TSF can still send you e-mails seamlessly!! You can even set Outlook Express up to pluck mail from multiple accounts at the same time and send from your choice of mail accounts. Then you do not even need to fool with PeoplePC home page and I would set Google up as your default browser home page. 

Next I would see if you could upgrade your Windows XP. I am unaware of any versions that are not upgradable, maybe I have missed something? MS will even send you a FREE SP2 upgrade disk in the mail so you do not need to worry about a large download over dial up.

If you can live without the acceleration, I would also download and use Mozilla Firefox as a browser. 

I would assume there is some incompatibility with XP SP0 and some of the more current security measures? Maybe even your modem has some issue, as you did mention problems with other dial up services. Replacement dial up modems can be purchased for as low as $5 these days.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One has to wonder if the acceleration feature is part of this problem. I have to confess, I've never used acceleration software, being on broadband for all this time, it seems pointless. I've seen it on a dial-up here once, and the graphics quality sucked, which is how they achieve the acceleration. :smile:

There are lots of dial-up services, but sad to say, since i don't use them, I don't really have any basis for comparision. Personally, I use PGHConnect as my backup dial ISP. It has a real advantage, for limited usage it's free! :grin: I only use it if I'm traveling and there's no broadband available, or I need to test access to my network from outside on the Internet. I have to say, when I've needed it, it's worked 100% for me. I've never downloaded any software of any kind to use a dial-up ISP, and I consider any ISP that requires me to use their software of any kind to be 100% unsatisfactory!


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

_QUOTE=JamesO]The reason behind the ping test was to determine network latency, which can cause quite a few issues. Many of these ultra low cost ISP's oversubscribe their networks to save money, but in the long run the end users suffer greatly. Unfortunately, I did not try pinging PeoplePC before I posted my reply. PeoplePC does not respond to Pings! It is possible they even block Pings and Tracert through their network??

Try Pinging mail.peoplepc.com which does respond, also enter mail.peoplepc.com -t and watch how much the ping times vary. They should be consistent, but you might see wild time swings and time outs!

I guess you will need to Traceroute and then try to Ping the first hop in your network path. Maybe try Pinging www.techsupportforum.com and Tracert www.techsupportforum.com and see what happens. This server responds._

*Pinged mailpeoplepc.com. Pinged at min. 125m ms, max 151 ms, avg 134 ms.

Pinged mailpeoplepc.com -t. times varied between 125-232 on 1st ping, and re-tested between 125-135. 

Tracert on mail.peoplepc.com: Could not find host. Performed tracert again:
1st request timed out.
Then we're off to:
alerondial.net (108 ms)
aleron.net (103 ms)
cogentco.com (111 ms)
then 3 trips to:
earthlink.net (127/127/132 ms) until finally we're at
mailpeoplepc.com (126 ms)

Pinged www.techsupportforum.com. Pinged at min. 156 ms, max 170 ms, avg 161 ms.

Tracert on www.techsupportforum.com.
1st request timed out.
Then we're off to:
aleron.net (103 ms)
atlas.cogentco.com, 3 times (113 ms, 123 ms, 126 ms)
VirginiaEquinix.savvis.net (163 ms)
Washington.savvis.net (163 ms)
Chicago.savvis.net, 3 times (150, 149, 155 ms)
LiquidWeb, twice (164, 163 ms) then to site address:
209.59.143.56. (162 ms).

I've never performed these tests in my life, until today, don't know what latency is, and don't know how to interpret these results, :sad: but since I can't cut-and-paste from Run, I've hand-copied the results here as painstakingly as possible, in the hope that you'll know how to interpret them for me.*

_PeoplePC uses POP3 *and* has web mail access. They do not require Outlook Express, they just list it as one mail interface??_

*The last time I ran the disc was over a month ago. I don't recall if Outlook Express is their default, or if you can choose which POP3 client to use.*:4-dontkno 

_Do you have problems with accessing your PeoplePC email? Does this work without issue?_

*I have no problems accessing my email once I'm online, even if I have no Homepage to access it from; I just open Outlook Express from my computer's Start List.*

_Here is my suggestion, dump PeoplePC for your E-mail (nothing to do on your part other than quit using PeoplePC for your mail). Get a FREE Gmail account, which supports POP3 at no charge so you can use Outlook Express, Outlook, or any other e-mail Client that supports POP3. Gmail also supports Web mail as well. Real easy to set up Outlook or Outlook Express, all you need to do is follow the directions. This way when you cancel PeoplePC all the good folks at TSF can still send you e-mails seamlessly!! You can even set Outlook Express up to pluck mail from multiple accounts at the same time and send from your choice of mail accounts. Then you do not even need to fool with PeoplePC home page and I would set Google up as your default browser home page. _

*Hhhhmmm. :sad: I have Yahoo (Ypop), but I don't like web-mail! It's just a back-up, should my other email crash and burn, for whatever reason.

PeoplePC has web-mail, but if I were to log into it right now, it would have little to no record at all of the mail I've sent and received in the last month, using Outlook Express. I find that very jarring, and try to avoid using it, for that reason alone! *

*I've heard G-mail's praises sung by many users, it's supposed to be top-notch, maybe I'll try that. I like the idea of setting Google as my Homepage, since I spend half my Internet time on Google, anyway, researching this, looking up that. 

Interesting Google fact: If you type Trouble Accessing PeoplePC Homepage into Google's Searchbar, my thread on Tech Support Forum is the first result!:laugh: Hopefully this is good for business, for you guys!:smile: *

_Next I would see if you could upgrade your Windows XP. I am unaware of any versions that are not upgradable, maybe I have missed something? MS will even send you a FREE SP2 upgrade disk in the mail so you do not need to worry about a large download over dial up._

*I hope you don't mind my saying this here; my copy of XP is hijacked! Hope this answers your question about why I can't update my OS.*

_If you can live without the acceleration, I would also download and use Mozilla Firefox as a browser. I would assume there is some incompatibility with XP SP0 and some of the more current security measures? Maybe even your modem has some issue, as you did mention problems with other dial up services. Replacement dial up modems can be purchased for as low as $5 these days._

*I could try Mozilla again. I've had it in the past, but as it was never my default browser with any of these ISP's, I never used it much, and finally uninstalled it to speed up the compter. I could download it again!

Thanks, James and johnwill, for all of your help! :grin: *


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

:4-thatsba 

I just do not know what to say. We have folks out here trying to help and part of the problem is the way YOU operate!

I kind of figured you might not have a legit copy of the OS when you indicated you could not upgrade it. Part of your problem may be directly related to this issue?

1. Your OS, your computer, your decision.
2. Make your default browser page Google.
3. Make you email Yahoo or Gmail. You have Ypops so you know how to use POP 3 with Outlook Express.

Your connectivity (ping/tracert) seems in line with what I would expect from dial up.

Anyway here is my real simple advice, forget about PeoplePC home page as it does does not appear to offer you much value from what you have indicated, other that you are probably used to AOL and like all the boxes of trash (or eye candy depending on your point of view). It is really not required for you to function on the Internet from what I can tell, so I just do not understand why it is so important, other than the PeoplePC set up disc sets your default browser page up when you installed the software.

Good luck.

JamesO


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

_


JamesO said:



:4-thatsba 

I just do not know what to say. We have folks out here trying to help and part of the problem is the way YOU operate!

I kind of figured you might not have a legit copy of the OS when you indicated you could not upgrade it. Part of your problem may be directly related to this issue?

1. Your OS, your computer, your decision.
2. Make your default browser page Google.
3. Make you email Yahoo or Gmail. You have Ypops so you know how to use POP 3 with Outlook Express.

Click to expand...

_


JamesO said:


> *I really hesitated to tell you about my operating system and hoped you'd infer well enough from my suggesting Bill Gates would faint and all that. My boyfriend got me the computer as a Christmas present last year, with the OS already installed. I'm ashamed, ashamed, I know, it's horrible! I didn't know what he'd done, myself, until I commented to the boyfriend that this was an awful extravagant gift from him--he's so cheap, he looks like he'll cry just buying some McDonald's. Well, when I pressed him about how expensive OS's are (he'd put the computer together himself, at low cost) he finally 'fessed up that it wasn't all it seemed. That, I finally realized (late last winter) was the reason I couldn't upgrade, which I'd been trying desperately to do, until he finally came clean. As you might imagine, I'm poor as a church mouse--I wouldn't be running on a less-than-Bill-Gates approved system if I could afford to.
> At any rate, that's not your problem!:smile: Thank you for the help you've given me. I'll take the advice I've gotten here and put it to use one way or another, I'm sure. Maybe Santa will be good to me this year, and give me the REAL OS! Thanks to all of you guys, you've been cool. As soon as I can figure out how to mark my thread solved, I'll go ahead and do that. :grin: *


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*Update!*

Update: PeoplePC's home page now shows up, with no help from me. My guess? The folks at P-PC have been reading about themselves in the Google Search results, thanks to this thread, so they looked into the problem and solved it. It's absolutely solid now--I get their home page regardless of whether their cookies are present or missing, even after restarts and cold boots, and after multiple disconnects and reconnects, on my part, in a single usage block. 

Regardless, I've gone ahead and installed Mozilla Firefox, and have since had my eyes opened about Google--have any of you guys checked out this link: www.google-watch.org?  After reading it I changed Mozilla's home page from Google to http://www.clusty.com. I would've disabled Google's cookie from day one, if I'd known a year ago what I just found out. 

In the meantime,:3-laugh1: I have a few questions, and hope I'm still in the right thread to ask them. If not, please let me know that a new thread needs to be started!

My 1st question is, if I decide to stick with Mozilla, can I safely uninstall Internet Explorer, without causing any problems with my OS? If the answer is Yes, can you tell me step-by-step, what is the best/safest way to perform an Uninstall?

My 2nd question is, Mozilla indicated after set-up that it's now my default browser. But it doesn't open until I travel to a different website than peoplepc.com. Is there any way I can make peoplepc.com's home page dissapear, and set Mozilla's home page in it's place? Or is that too much to ask?

My 3rd question is, I thought Mozilla imported my e-mail as well as my IE settings during set-up, but when I click on Read Mail, under Tools in Mozilla, nothing happens. If I click on New Message, under Tools, Outlook Express opens. The more I write this, the more I think this is a Sticky and should be answered elsewhere.

Also, I never could figure out how to close this thread, so if this message is going to be moved anyway, do you have a way to mark it closed yourselves? It's times like this I think my username describes me to a T--duh!!! Actually, it's described me pretty well all along, esp. where johnwill's concerned.

Thanks for the help, and if anyone's kind enough to help me with the above questions, could you let me know where the new thread is so I can read it? eace!


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*Missing Links in Above Message*

The missing links above (besides me!) are http://www.google-watch.org and http://clusty.com.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*One More Update*

My computer completely crashed Friday night. I'm happy it did--it crashed as I edited my registry to clean out the last of AOL's 5 million or so self-replicating files--I was editing both by hand and through downloaded programs (regclean.exe, System Cleaner, etc.). No matter how I cleaned it up, I always had this nagging feeling that I wasn't getting it all. The crash solved that problem. I had to reformat my disc and start from scratch, which delighted me. Nothing like a fresh install. Computer's much quicker now, and I no longer have to live in fear of the garbage installed with AOL.

I answered my own question about PeoplePC's Homepage by reading some user reviews on the Internet. Turns out the Homepage is wired into PeoplePC's program files in such a way that it is immoveable, unremoveable, and cannot be closed to save that much bandwidth while you surf. It's just how the software's set up. According to user reviews, PeoplePC really sucks the big one, and my problem (missing Homepage, which is still happening now and then) is quite a common one. PeoplePC gives everyone who posted reviews at these sites the same advice as me: Defragment. Re-install. Clean temp files. Where do they get this garbage from? Almost anyone who can point and click would do all that before even thinking of contacting their Tech Support. I've finally decided they're all a bunch of idiots.

Since I had to start from zero anyway, I decided to try Avant's browser instead. It's really unbelievable. Tabbed browsing, and for 56k dialers like me, it's a bandwidth-saving godsend, with tools to block ads, urls, cookies, Flash, activeX, even pictures. If I wanted to, I could block everything and just soar, even with lousy dial-up. My usual transfer rate (tested) is 50.6k, with 49.2 being the lowest, and I have P-PC's acceleration set to it's highest speed, so browsing is really, really quick now, with Avant blocking as many as 10-15 ads, per page visited.

So, since you guys have done all you can to help me with the Homepage, I just wanted to let you and anyone else reading this, that it is basically a lost cause until P-PC does something about it themselves. And they won't. It's dial-up, cheap dial-up at that, an offshoot of Earthlink, and I'm sure they don't give 2 shakes if there's Homepage problems or not. When things were going well and I was getting one, I thought maybe they'd read about themselves and looked into it, but ha-ha, I was a fool. 

These forums are great, I've learned a lot reading other topics listed; keep up the good work! :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I did tell you from the get-go that the service didn't seem all that great. :grin: Hopefully, you can get broadband one of these days, you'll never go back to dial-up! :smile:


----------



## Wahoospa (Feb 11, 2006)

*duh with PeoplePC problems*

I have had PeoplePC for around 3 years. At first I used their dialer and after a while I found that you don't need to use their dialer. Just set Internet Explorer, Firefox, or Opera up with your user name and password and they all will work. duh, make sure that your home page is set to: www.home.peoplepc.com and it should work for you. Depending on which phone number I dial into I occassionaly will get the "cannot find page" also. As far as their dialer, it's is horse hockey. They claim that ir will get you the fastest connection possible. If that was true why does it always dial the same number when you dial out? I have always gotten on at 49,333 for 3 years and about 2 weeks ago all my connections have dropped down to 30,600 and 42,600. My download speeds have dropped from 5,400 bps to 3,4000 bps. I sent the tech support 3 emails and never got one reply. I even sent 2 emails to the customer support, got one reply that promissed someone would get back to me and they never have. The other emial I sent has never gotten a reply either. I have noticed that in the past when I email tech support that I would not get a reply until the next day. I also noticed that the persons replying all have Indian first names which lead me to beleive that their tech support is in India. Well I enjoyed 3 years of PeoplePC and I guess I have worn out my welcome with them so this month I am dropping them and going with internet cable thru my cable provider.


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for your message. Tonight is one of those nights I hate PeoplePC very much. I got online on my first try, *and* got their home page, but from my unscientific research, P-PC has two "modules" that help it do it's thing, called Bart Shells: one module allows the dial-up to take place, getting and keeping you online; the other controls graphic speed and compression. The latter has been giving me hell lately. Right now I'm online with graphics completely compressed, and no way to restore them because one of the Bart Shells is having a bad day. 

How I dial up makes no difference, and the fact that you suggested I "make sure my home page is set to People PC" shows you don't know something about their software: you get People PC's home page automatically. There is no getting rid of it. They make you see it each time you go online, in other words. What happens in my case is the dialer works, so I get online, but because their systems are overloaded, I can't get the home page to display. As Johnwill and James O have taught me, it doesn't really matter. Every program I use off of P-PC's home page, such as Outlook Express and my browser, I can open manually from my 'puter's All Programs List or Taskbar. The only bad part is *without* the home page, I cannot restore my graphics to their original quality, another quirk built into their screwy software.

The thing with P-PC tech support is, there is none unless you pay a $1.95 a minute for it, and that's strictly by phone. James O, a moderator of this thread, helped me find their online tech support back when getting a home page seemed important to me. It consists of an email address and some pages outlining what to do if you have such-and-such problem. The what-to-do pages are full of obvious advice and offered no help. The emails P-PC sent back to me regarding my missing home page were a joke, with, again, overly-obvious advice: defrag and clear the cache. Well, I defragged and cache-dumped 567,345,678,903 times before I even wrote to Tech Support Forums, much less to P-PC themselves. I'm no computer geek but I know enough to feel their online advice is dumbed down and inadedequate for people having big problems, like I always am. Have I ever called them? No. I hear you don't get your money's worth, and I'll be d****ed if I'll pay $10.95 a month for crappy service AND another $1.95 a minute to figure out how to fix it. 

As I informed Johnwill recently in another thread in Modems/Satellites, the only good thing about P-PC is I never get booted offline. The service is reliable, and I'm thankful for that, because downloads on 56 k take time, and I'm often on the 'puter for hours and hours writing and editing pages for my web-site, 
http://marahs-aol-log.livejournal.com/, which is the story of why no one should use AOL, the crappiest ISP to ever dial up on Earth. I wrote the first page of it on Aeonity.com when I was having the worst of my P-PC problems, leading me to write to Johnwill for help, and the rest is well...it's somewhere in this thread.

I am upgrading to broadband in March, a fact I'm so happy about that I told Johnwill, too. I'm sure JW is happy for me, he hates dial-up or any ISP that comes with software. After a sort of Helen Keller-like struggle in which I would not see it through his eyes, the light-bulb finally went off and I got his message. Lesson well-learned.

Glad to see you're upgrading, too. Whatever you do, don't get AOL for broadband. Broadband works fine without you having to layer any so called "service" over it, such as AOL's. Theyll charge an arm and a leg for any plan you take, and all they'll do in return is install software that slows your computer down, and they'll never let you cancel, should you finally see the light. :wink:


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

Also Wahoospa, as to your problem with KB speed dropping: since the onset of your problem is so recent, it could be your phone line. Sometimes they go bad. About a year ago a phone line inside my house got water damage. The phones stopped working and the line had to be replaced. 

The problem could also be a program running in the backround on your computer. Spyware is good at setting these up to "watch" your online activity and sometimes turn your computer into a "zombie PC". I had a New.Net infection--thanks, AOL!--that froze mine up. Johnwill and James O are much more the experts than me, but if you think that may be a problem you should run Hijack This! and submit your results to Tech Support's Hijack This! forum to see if anything's clogging your computer up. Make sure your ant-spy and anti-virus programs are running and up to date. I have a friend who hasn't updated Spybot on his computer since the program was invented. He uses Nortonn but never updates that, either. Then he wonders why his hard drive is in shreds and his DVD-ROM makes his computer crash. He spends more time replacing hardware and formatting than he does going online...but if I tell him to update his anti-whatever programs, he just shrugs.

I've used People PC for 5 months and my connection speed has never varied--50.6 k come rain or shine, BUT my download speeds vary wildly. For AVG downloads the average is between 4-11 kbps. For Microsoft, forget it--I just hit "Save" and check back in a few days. For most other downloads it swings between 1 and 5 kbps. Yes...I get an entire kilobite a second. Internet2 measures download speed in GIGAbytes per second, and here I am, going 1 kilobite, 2 kilobites...ahhh, finally...the THIRD kilobyte...this download should only take another year. 

Good luck!


----------



## duh (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hi Johnwill! Guess what?*

I have high-speed now! My transfer rate is 7mbs, or as my provider says, 125 times faster than dial-up. I've been upgrading the 'puter a lot lately so my reformats are almost constant. Until I got high-speed (yesterday) I didn't re-install Java Runtime since it takes too long: a three hour download on dial-up, too much of a drag. I finally downloaded it last night. In three seconds. I almost fell out of my computer chair. God I'm so happy. 

I want to say thank you for the advice you gave me over the course of my thread. You made me understand what no one else ever got through my head: that with high-speed you don't *need* any ISP. What freedom. My high-speed package includes Earthlink but I told the service tech that I chose not to install it, and he was fine with that. Now I'm using Firefox to get on the Web. Firefox linked me to a download for the Thunderbird email client, which configured Outlook Express for me so I'll never sign on to People PC again to get my email. Thanks for steering me the right way. Keep up the great work!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this where we all sing the chorus of "I told you so"? :grin: :grin: :grin: 

Glad to hear you got broadband, but I have to caution you on one point. You're not totally spoiled, and can never go back to dial-up access! :grin:


----------

